# Big Bend Fly Fishers Meeting



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

For anyone interested. Eat at 6:00 . Presentation at 7:00

NEXT MEETING
Thursday, February 27
Bamboo Fly Rods
Presentation by
Bob Clay
Bob just returned from Blue Ridge, Georgia where he joined a Bamboo Fly Rod making class at the world-famous Oyster Fly Rod shop. There he joined the class with seven other students to make bamboo rods from scratch.
Bob is going to share the experience with the club at the next meeting. He will include a brief history of bamboo fly rods and the differences in fly rod materials.
This will also be the debut of our new meeting place the Glory Days Restaurant, 1926 Capital Circle NE, Tallahassee.


----------

